# VR6 into Suzuki Samurai?



## captain insano (May 11, 2008)

I’ve been throwing around the idea of putting the VR6 from my 98 Jetta in my 87 Suzuki Samurai. 
Does anyone know if that will be too much of a nightmare w/ speed sensors and the like?








I’m just planning on mating the engine up to the stock samurai transmission. Companies make adapter plates for the 1.6 & 1.9TDI’s to the zuk trans… I heard these could possibly be the same bolt pattern as the VR6. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 
… My samurai really needs to have a “Powered by Volkswagen” sticker/badge of honor on it!!!
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 into Suzuki Samurai? (captain insano)*

VR6 transmission bell-housings are different, I'm afraid. Any of the 4-cyl engines would work with the plate used for the diesel engines though. 1.8t Samurai?


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

*Re: VR6 into Suzuki Samurai? (84_GLI_coupe)*

I don't know much about the engine swaps but it is good to see another samurai. My buddy has one that he swapped the tracker engine into. I believe it is the 1.6L. He also has 5.13 gears and lockers. It is a crawling machine


----------



## captain insano (May 11, 2008)

*Re: VR6 into Suzuki Samurai? (98wolfsburgJetta)*

I've rebuilt the stock 1.3, but figured since i'm having trouble selling my jetta, i could have an awesome FI powerplant for off road. 

If anybody has any VR6 info that would keep me from doing this swap, let me know. I don't want to get into it and have only a mess to show for it.
thanks
Eric


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VR6 into Suzuki Samurai? (captain insano)*

Do an aba swap and get a bit more low end and a way cheaper finished $$$
ps. I'll trade you your jetta for a full aba swap


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

plus abas are super easy to work on, and can be boosted so easy, do it


----------

